# Rintouls-Bathgate



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anyone know if Rintouls is open today, Sunday?
TIA


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Munkys Mummy said:


> Does anyone know if Rintouls is open today, Sunday?
> TIA


 
usually is .. im sure.. i think it was a sunday we went but the opening hours were different..



RD Rintoul Pet Care Centre

theres a contact number here xxx


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Sparkle, will give them a phone


----------

